# Back to the garage --- Phase 2 starts



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Day 1... just showing you guys the scope. I should have walked around a little slower.. but you get the idea. My final video will be better.







Phase 1 video with a few closeups,


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sweet garage.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Those carpenters were busy. Alder?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Those carpenters were busy. Alder?


Correct, Knotty Alder


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful.

What products are you using?

I hope you are doing your final video with a better quality camera.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW! What goes in there a Bugatti?! THAT would be a room I would have a hard time leaving!!!


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

That's is bad a##.your work looks ok to lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You gotta find a higher class customer. I mean _come on_..... :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice ! How many spray cans are you gonna need ?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Not cool. I hate seeing peoples garages that put most peoples homes to shame..

Sweet gig brotha!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> What products are you using?
> 
> I hope you are doing your final video with a better quality camera.



Minwax Wood Conditioner
Rudd Lacquer Wiping stain
Rudd 550 Sealer
Rudd 550 Satin Lacquer

I'm still using the Droid X.. I have an upgrade available but I'm waiting for the Galaxy S4.. should be out this month so hopefully just in time for a good video.




Cars in there right now are:

06' Ferrari Super America
13' Ferrari Italia
67' 427 Shelby Cobra (1+mil, original)
No veyron.. yet.

Anyways.. check back in 2~ Weeks for a massive update.. I'll take some nice pictures/videos


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That minwax wood conditioner scares me. It's the one you have to recoat in two hours or the woods completely sealed, right? I'd rather use Benite where you can stain the next day but not worry about finishing within the two hour window, or a cut down Shellac Seal Coat to the right amount. I'm sure you've got it dialed in. Looking forward to the pics on this one, sweet job for sure!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Damon T said:


> That minwax wood conditioner scares me. It's the one you have to recoat in two hours or the woods completely sealed, right? I'd rather use Benite where you can stain the next day but not worry about finishing within the two hour window, or a cut down Shellac Seal Coat to the right amount. I'm sure you've got it dialed in. Looking forward to the pics on this one, sweet job for sure!


I know it dries up, losing your anti blotching properties. But it does not seal the wood. It does however stain the wood. You can see the next day if any conditioner was on something that didn't get hit. Ive gone over old conditioner and, at least with the lacquer based BAC stains, has no effect and blends right in. Maybe something worth buying a quart of and doing a sample?

I tried a 5 to 1 mix of lacquer thinner and sealer, hated how it turned out. I might want to try shellac? Either way I don't mind doing the conditioner.. it goes pretty quick.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I love those customers that are stumbling over piles of money, and trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Romanski said:


> I know it dries up, losing your anti blotching properties. But it does not seal the wood. It does however stain the wood. You can see the next day if any conditioner was on something that didn't get hit. Ive gone over old conditioner and, at least with the lacquer based BAC stains, has no effect and blends right in. Maybe something worth buying a quart of and doing a sample?
> 
> I tried a 5 to 1 mix of lacquer thinner and sealer, hated how it turned out. I might want to try shellac? Either way I don't mind doing the conditioner.. it goes pretty quick.


Thanks for the reply. Actually I was suggesting the opposite, that when the minwax conditioner sets up after two hours, it doesn't let the stain penetrate. However I haven't used lacquer stains only oil penetrating ones. I have had friends who have been burned with the minwax where when they tried to recoAt with stain the next day if wouldn't take. The directions say to stain within two hours. You can use paint thinner as a conditioner as if will limit the amount of stain absorbed when the wood is coated with paint thinner this is a less predictable way of operating however. Again I am sure you have a good system and don't intend to imply otherwise. Am always eager to learn how other craftsman approach their craft.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I love those customers that are stumbling over piles of money, and trying to figure out what to do with it.


Yea they are the best, and if you have great design ideas you can stay busy there for a while. :thumbsup:

Looked at one of these yesterday, and there was a ton of things I will suggest needing attention if I ever get my foot in the door.


----------

